# Modified Car Starter Motor



## braddubya (Apr 21, 2008)

can a car starter motor be modified to run a small 1-2 person trike? Im only looking for like 15 mile range so I can go to class and back. Dont have a big budget so a starter motor would be perfect if it can be kept cool and run for a few min at a time.

also any other suggestions for motors in a low price range?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't count on a starter because they use bushings rather than bearings and are not built for constant use. You might however think of using a VW Generator instead. I have one and have been testing it as a motor instead of a generator. They are designed for high rpms and I have so far connected 24 volts to one and boy does it move. You will however need to figure out how to put a cooling fan on the motor. I might stay away from 24 volts unless you plan on using a PWM controller. These are brushed motors and quite durable. 


Pete


----------

